# Welpi



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Im going to see if Storms pups will lap some welpi in about a weeks time.

How would i mix it up as the tub only gives instructions to make up 50ml


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Just double how much you would make up for 50ml to make it upto a 100ml, or if you want more than that then I would do it 50's so you know were your upto.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

pommum said:


> Just double how much you would make up for 50ml to make it upto a 100ml, or if you want more than that then I would do it 50's so you know were your upto.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


Thats gonna take forever lol


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

It's pretty much like making up normal baby formula, if you think that it wil be hard ot make up the whelpi to the amount you will need for all your pups, have you thought of trying them with Top Life puppy milk you get it in small cartons from Asda or Tesco they are about 40p a carton, my lot love it. it can be used for weaning as it it goats milk with all the extra vitamins etc that they need.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

pommum said:


> It's pretty much like making up normal baby formula, if you think that it wil be hard ot make up the whelpi to the amount you will need for all your pups, have you thought of trying them with Top Life puppy milk you get it in small cartons from Asda or Tesco they are about 40p a carton, my lot love it. it can be used for weaning as it it goats milk with all the extra vitamins etc that they need.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


I have seen that puppy milk but didnt know if it was any good.
i dont mind making up the welpi but for 11 puppies at 50ml a time it will take ages lol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I just make it up by looking at the colour of the milk


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

So how much powder & how much water make up 50ml?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> So how much powder & how much water make up 50ml?


2 and a half scoops to 50 ml water

It says 1 part powder to 2 parts water


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> 2 and a half scoops to 50 ml water
> 
> It says 1 part powder to 2 parts water


Blimey how small is the scoop?
That if converted properly means 30 scoops to
make 1 pint of welpi!
1 pint =600ml


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Blimey how small is the scoop?
> That if converted properly means 25 scoops to
> make 1 pint of welpi!
> 1 pint =600ml


The scoop is 10 ml


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> The scoop is 10 ml


Well you will need 30 scoops & 1 pint of water!
Blimey hope ya bought a big tub


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Well you will need 30 scoops & 1 pint of water!
> Blimey hope ya bought a big tub


The only size our vet had lol


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job then really lol 
So make up your pint & refrigerate what you don't use for next time!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Good job then really lol
> So make up your pint & refrigerate what you don't use for next time!


Thanx for your help CC x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

please don't have a go at me but what is this welpi ???
From what I'm reading it sounds like lactol or puppy milk, is that right ???

If it is, my tin says 7 scoops to 600ml... the scoop is 30ml


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> please don't have a go at me but what is this welpi ???
> From what I'm reading it sounds like lactol or puppy milk, is that right ???
> 
> If it is, my tin says 7 scoops to 600ml... the scoop is 30ml


Its just like lactol but this one is from the vets and is suppose to be better then lactol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I allways buy this one

Welpi Milk Replacer-Hyperdrug


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

shazalhasa said:


> please don't have a go at me but what is this welpi ???
> From what I'm reading it sounds like lactol or puppy milk, is that right ???
> 
> If it is, my tin says 7 scoops to 600ml... the scoop is 30ml


Well now that actually makes more sense to me, but it may also depend on the size of the tub, I have never used welpi so don't actually know the amounts, agreed that lactol would be the same 7 scoops 600ml!
I did think 30 scoops sounded too much, but if the scoop is only 10 ml then it would be right....please check tub again spanielmad :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Well now that actually makes more sense to me, but it may also depend on the size of the tub, I have never used welpi so don't actually know the amounts, agreed that lactol would be the same 7 scoops 600ml!
> I did think 30 scoops sounded too much, but if the scoop is only 10 ml then it would be right....please check tub again spanielmad :smilewinkgrin:


I have checked and re checked and i will try and get a pic later

It says make up 50ml at a time and 1 scoop to 2 parts water

I do have some lactol from pets at home but also got welpi as everyone on here was saying its better


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I have checked and re checked and i will try and get a pic later
> 
> It says make up 50ml at a time and 1 scoop to 2 parts water
> 
> I do have some lactol from pets at home but also got welpi as everyone on here was saying its better


So does that mean 1 scoop & 2 parts water = 50 ml?

Sorry for doubting you, but you obviously want to get this right!
So if the above is right measures you will need 12 scoops to 600ml,
still seem's rather a lot, but I guess the scoops may come in different sizes!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> So does that mean 1 scoop & 2 parts water = 50 ml?
> 
> Sorry for doubting you, but you obviously want to get this right!
> So if the above is right measures you will need 12 scoops to 600ml,
> still seem's rather a lot, but I guess the scoops may come in different sizes!


This is from the tub

1 part powder to 2 parts water. 
1 x 10ml scoop Welpi powder to 20ml water


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember my mum using lactol, she gave it to the bitch when she was nursing and then gave it to the pups when they were being weened. 
I know there are lots of alternatives these days and some people will swear that the new stuff is better than the old but as I'd remembered lactol from more than 30 years ago, it can't be that bad


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I remember my mum using lactol, she gave it to the bitch when she was nursing and then gave it to the pups when they were being weened.
> I know there are lots of alternatives these days and some people will swear that the new stuff is better than the old but as I'd remembered lactol from more than 30 years ago, it can't be that bad


Yeah my nan said she always used lactol. I have some as i have been giving storm some everyday


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> This is from the tub
> 
> 1 part powder to 2 parts water.
> 1 x 10ml scoop Welpi powder to 20ml water


So that still works out at 30 scoops-600ml....wow!!!
I would use it anyway's...you will need something to start them weaning
& lapping...no point wasting it


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

30 x 10ml scoops = 300ml of powder welpi
7 x 30ml scoops = 210ml of powder lactol

looks like that welpi is pretty weak stuff if you need to use that amount and will be gone in no time at all, hope it wasn't expensive hmy:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> 30 x 10ml scoops = 300ml of powder welpi
> 7 x 30ml scoops = 210ml of powder lactol
> 
> looks like that welpi is pretty weak stuff if you need to use that amount and will be gone in no time at all, hope it wasn't expensive hmy:


It was £8. I will use it then move onto the lactol

Thanx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Welpi is the closest approximation to bitches milk. Feed as a dietary supplement soon after the onset of pregnancy. Resistance to disease is increased, milk formation encouraged and general condition improved. It is suitable for rearing puppies and orphaned ones from the first day onwards and should be used as a feed supplement. Fed during ill health and convalescence, Welpi will greatly assist in the return to normal health. It can be mixed as a milk or sprinkled on the food as a nutritional supplement. Fed daily throughout a dogs life, it will help digestion and prevent disorders through dietary deficiency. Concentrated in powder form, it contains easily digested animal proteins - a source of energy from fat and carbohydrates - together with a suitable combination of minerals, trace elements and vitamins. Available in 350g and 2kg containers.

mix at a rate of 20% dry matter ie 1 part powder to 2 parts water


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lactol has been saving the lives of puppies and kittens for generations.Made from easily digestible whey proteins, it is extremely palatable and of optimum biological value due to its excellent amino acid content, and the special low-temperature drying process, which preserves fragile protein structures. Because of this, more of the protein in the product can be utilized by growing animals. With added vitamins and minerals, Lactol provides a complete milk replacer feed.

Sherley's Lactol is specially formulated to match natural bitches' milk as closely as possible, thus it is ideal as:

A supplement for weaning puppies. 
A milk replacement for orphans, or 
For pets convalescing after an illness. 
It is also ideally suited to cats and kittens, and small animals


----------

